# A Foxhound,2 Whippets & a Flat coated Retriever



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Craven a good play today with lots of dogs,here are a few of them.
Sorry this one is a bit blurred








Cassie & Cleo

















Ryan the FCR


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

Cool pictures 

All of them look happy


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Be nice play and meet up, those whippets looks inseparable.. :thumbup:


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

I love Craven,and I've also noticed that his long line is getting less and less on his pics
we did that with Alf,and he is still offlead all these months later,so keep it up and you will get there eventually:thumbup1:


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

theevos5 said:


> I love Craven,and I've also noticed that his long line is getting less and less on his pics
> we did that with Alf,and he is still offlead all these months later,so keep it up and you will get there eventually:thumbup1:


He has made real progress this past month,he still has the odd blip,but he doesn't go as far as he used to.

But with the help of lots of cheese we are getting there.:thumbup:


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

cravensmum said:


> He has made real progress this past month,he still has the odd blip,but he doesn't go as far as he used to.
> 
> But with the help of lots of cheese we are getting there.:thumbup:


Well done Craven,and well done to you for all the hard work and training you have put into his recall,its always hard to let them back off after a blip.I have learnt to accept that Alf will not be a dog that walks to heel at the park,he loves a sniff,comes back when he is called for a treat and occasionally,goes off further than I would like,but I whistle him and he comes back!Its me that has gained confidence and trust in him!and as you say the cheese helps


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They look so happy great pics


----------

